# Liability questions for beginner



## GorillaL&L (Feb 7, 2017)

I currently run a lawn service, but have been looking into plowing/salting in the winter to keep busy, and bring in some extra money. How much coverage do you typically want in this industry? From a medical expense standpoint as well? I ask, because what worries me most about getting into this industry is if somebody has a slip, and fall injury. In a situation like that, are you (the business) liable, or the business for which you're providing the service. Any input would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Talk to your local professional insurance agent 
Will depend if you are doing commercial or residential


----------



## SnowChick2010 (Oct 18, 2016)

dont plow without insurance, actually dont mow without insurance. my family had biz years ago and their 2nd employee sued for workmans comp got $30,000 and nothing even happened. Insurance co's wanted to settle as soon as we called them for $12,000 and they didnt even hear the story.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SnowChick2010 said:


> dont plow without insurance, actually dont mow without insurance. my family had biz years ago and their 2nd employee sued for workmans comp got $30,000 and nothing even happened. Insurance co's wanted to settle as soon as we called them for $12,000 and they didnt even hear the story.


Had to be more to that story. OP, where are you located? How much snow do you get a year? Have you plowed and run a salter before,? You have to decide the scope of work you want to perform. Then go to your insurance agency.


----------



## SnowChick2010 (Oct 18, 2016)

there was not more to the story. His attorney said working for us further aggravated his condition. seriously nothing happened. we were very small company then and we had small equipment. this guy didnt even break a sweat working for us. worked long enough to qualify for workmans comp. took 3-4 years for him to win in court. we went to the court hearing once and our attorney asked why we were there-said our attendance wasnt needed. this guy got max unemployment it was back when the president extended it for a longer period of time. i was told he would have to pay that back cause which is it? you cant work cause you are hurt or you cant work cause you were laid off? in the end he never had to pay it back they let him keep it. 

in my opinion the guy had a herniated disk (so do a lot of people and they live with it) and he had state insurance and they didnt want to pay for the surgery so they asked where he worked. a few years later i saw this guy working for a different lawn care company.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SnowChick2010 said:


> there was not more to the story. His attorney said working for us further aggravated his condition. seriously nothing happened. we were very small company then and we had small equipment. this guy didnt even break a sweat working for us. worked long enough to qualify for workmans comp. took 3-4 years for him to win in court. we went to the court hearing once and our attorney asked why we were there-said our attendance wasnt needed. this guy got max unemployment it was back when the president extended it for a longer period of time. i was told he would have to pay that back cause which is it? you cant work cause you are hurt or you cant work cause you were laid off? in the end he never had to pay it back they let him keep it.
> 
> in my opinion the guy had a herniated disk (so do a lot of people and they live with it) and he had state insurance and they didnt want to pay for the surgery so they asked where he worked. a few years later i saw this guy working for a different lawn care company.


Moral of the story, don't run an illegal business and break the law by not having work comp for employees. It sucks that your business had to pay that though.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

There are too many things to cover and consider when looking over insurance, and you don't want to take our word on anything since we don't know anything about your company. I have a 1mil/2mil policy, but I also have other things added for tool coverage and what have you. I am going to assume you have everything else you need to run your mowing company, so you should just be able to call or meet your insurance agent and talk with them about adding what you need when it comes to managing snow and ice.


----------

